# Combofix for Vista



## DrStrangelove

I cannot get combofix to work for vista. When i run the program it says that it is only compatable with XP and 2000. I did get my HighJackThis log, so if anyone can help me i really appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## cohen

It works on vista, i have used it many times as well as a lot of people on forum.


----------



## DrStrangelove

then what could my problem be?  I am running it in compatability for XP, ive tried running it as administrator. I am lost


----------



## ceewi1

If you suspect you have a malware problem, please post your HijackThis log along with a detailed description of what problems you are having.


----------



## Encryptor

DrStrangelove said:


> I cannot get combofix to work for vista. When i run the program it says that it is only compatable with XP and 2000. I did get my HighJackThis log, so if anyone can help me i really appreciate it.
> Thanks



Works ok here on Vista SP1.

Sometimes Vista UAC (user account control) try disabling that, also is your Vista an upgrade or full version?; the reason I ask is some people have reported compatibility issues with software and the upgrade version.

Also if you got the upgrade version, it's been know to corrupt Vista, try it at your own risk.

I've used to on Vista many times without an issue.


----------



## DrStrangelove

how do i adjust my UAC?


----------



## cohen

DrStrangelove said:


> how do i adjust my UAC?



Control Panel > User Accounts.


----------

